# Germany suggestions ( Zebrugge to Koblenz ? )



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all.

Travelling to Zeebrugge at the weekend and thinking about heading down to Lake Constance. Have read here that the route along the romantic road from Koblenz is picturesque. So thought about heading that direction.

The two girls are with us so we need somewhere that will interest them. ( In the south we are thinking about visiting Europa Park ). Does anyone have any suggestions of places to stay between Zeebrugge and Koblenz. 

We like small villages rather than big towns. The kids would appreciate Camping sites with lots of facilities – hopefully not too crammed together!

Thanks for your suggestions in anticipation.
Colin


----------

